
Male patients with low testosterone levels are MORE likely to die from COVID19 - sebastianconcpt
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-8312771/Male-coronavirus-patients-low-testosterone-levels-likely-die-COVID-19.html
======
sebastianconcpt
_The researchers assessed the first 45 laboratory-confirmed COVID-19 patients
admitted to the ICU at the University Medical Center Hamburg-Eppendorf.

Thirty-five were men and ten were women, with seven patients requiring oxygen
and 33 of them needing ventilation. Nine men and three women died.

Hormone levels of each patient were assessed on their first day in ICU, before
they had received any invasive procedures.

Samples from the COVID-19 patients were tested for 12 hormones, including
testosterone and dihydrotestosterone_

------
fortran77
I wonder if it's actually related to the most cited co-morbid factor for
COVID-19:

See
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3955331/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3955331/)

